# [Q] [RADIO] Radio failing, Phone/3G/GPS gone



## Alexander Landry (Nov 27, 2011)

Dear XDA

Good morning. all! Here's the base stats, followed by my issue.

Phone: SCH-I500 "Showcase"
ROM: AOKP Milestone 5, Build 38-40, and Gummy 1.2.0
Baseband: S:i500.05 K.EI20 (Radio specific to CSpire)
Duration of Problem: Lasts until reboot, has occurred multiple times over the past few months.

So, here's the problem:

After *an unknown period of time* during use of 3G or GPS, *both the Phone/3G will fail, and GPS will also fail.* Bluetooth and Wifi continue to operate. _Upon reboot, all radio functions restore._ Even on a *fresh install* of any of these ICS builds (ODIN stock, THS ICS bootloader, then ICS ROM), I'll have this strange radio issue.

My only possible identifier of what is going on is that this issue has only occurred in higher heat, above 80F ambient temperature. However, I want to identify if there's any other issues at hand here before I go further. Any help would be greatly appreciated, and I can provide any other information needed.

Thanks!


----------



## tgautier1984 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like hardware failure to me buddy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tgautier1984 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like hardware failure to me buddy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alexander Landry (Nov 27, 2011)

Roger that. Already back on stock and headed to my carrier. I just wanted to get a second opinion on it before I went any further with software fixes or replacements.


----------



## livinsac (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm having a different issue with data failing. Occasionally (twice in the past month), my data will quit working. Reboot will not fix it. Battery pull will not fix it. ODIN to stock WILL fix the issue and then data continues to work on the ROM for a period of time.

This has occurred on showcase ROM's for MIUI (1.12.9, gingerbread) and devious (39, aokp ics).

Not sure if anyone knows another way to recover 3g data when this happens (since I don't always have my computer nearby for ODIN).


----------



## Alexander Landry (Nov 27, 2011)

*Update: CSpire Radio FE29, GB 2.3.6*

Well, after going into the carrier, CSpire, I was presented with an update! They've had many reports of the radio failing in such a fashion, even without the heat issue. They flashed a new version of the stock OS onto the phone, and I'm now testing it all over the place. 3G speeds have been much faster. I'll have screenshots when able, and obviously, I'll do my best to post/find a version of the ODIN file and the Radio.

EDIT: Here's a thread with the new radio and some feedback. Give it a try! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28735-fe29-update/


----------



## Alexander Landry (Nov 27, 2011)

As my last update on this issue, it looks like the radio is still failing. Went for a run this morning, and the radio failed within 5 minutes of BT/GPS use. Gonna take it on back and see what happens.


----------

